# wood duck feathers?



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

Im in montana for their duck opener this weekend in pursuit of wood ducks, i have heard rumors that people that tie their own flies actually pay for their feathers because of all the iridescent colors. i was wondering if this is true and if so how valuable are they?


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Wood Duck feathers are pretty common you can pick up a small bunch of them for 3 to 5 dollars.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I use a lot of Wood Duck as well. Mallard would be cool though. Can you score some samples?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Not that I care what you do, but the sale of any part of wild waterfowl is prohibited by federal law. I know of a couple guys busted on KSL for selling waterfowl mounts. The stuff you see on sporting goods stores are domestic raised birds.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Say what? Waterfowl mounts, and you can't sell them!? That's a load of SH!T!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wild waterfowl mounts can not be sold.

OK to sell wild waterfowl feathers for flies.

see: 
Title 50: Wildlife and Fisheries

CHAPTER I: UNITED STATES FISH AND WILDLIFE SERVICE, DEPARTMENT OF THE INTERIOR (CONTINUED)

SUBCHAPTER B: TAKING, POSSESSION, TRANSPORTATION, SALE, PURCHASE, BARTER, EXPORTATION, AND IMPORTATION OF WILDLIFE AND PLANTS (CONTINUED)

PART 20: MIGRATORY BIRD HUNTING

Subpart J: Feathers or Skins

20.91 - Commercial use of feathers.

Any person may possess, purchase, sell, barter, or transport for the making of fishing flies, bed pillows, and mattresses, and for similar commercial uses the feathers of migratory waterfowl (ducks, geese, brant, and swans) killed by hunting pursuant to this part, or seized and condemned by Federal or State game authorities, except that:

(a) No person shall purchase, sell, barter, or offer to purchase, sell, or barter for millinery or ornamental use the feathers of migratory game birds taken under authority of this part; and

(b) No person shall purchase, sell, barter, or offer to purchase, sell, or barter mounted specimens of migratory game birds taken under authority of this part.

[38 FR 22021, Aug. 15, 1973, as amended at 45 FR 70275, Oct. 23, 1980]


----------

